# Question about profile settings



## wulf52 (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a bba x800pro with 1.6 ram and rage theater chip. I have tested an overclock of 508.09/532.64 for one hour (approx 15mghz less than max core/mem temps). When I set this as the "startup profile" and have it load at startup, ATItool starts up @ 507.60/531.90. Why is there a difference? Is there a setting that needs to be changed from default in order to startup at 508.09/532.64?

Thanks


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 22, 2005)

ATI Tool does that but its not "bad" as such, besides that extra 1 mhz isnt gonna make any difference.  Just let the tool do its thing


----------

